# 10 minute pickle kit.



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2021)

While on vacation last week. I came across this.








Never heard of this company. And at 5.50 for the kit. I was wondering if I was throwing money out the door. The kit is only for four one pint jars.
And the stars must have been aligned. Because stopping at a store last night I found some pickling cukes.






 Sliced and packed in the jars.







Brought the brine to boil per instructions. Added to jars and vac sealed. Guess I'll find out in a few days.


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2021)

interesting,  so this shaves off a few days of the normal way?  I think we have the same granite in our kitchen or at least very similar.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 17, 2021)

Are the jars included??    





















Seriously, I put up at least 25 jars of 'refrigerator veggies' in the form of pickles, dilly beans, asparagus, and jalapeno's.  I use a product from Mrs. Wages called Kosher Dill Refrigerator Pickles.  The individual packets are about $2.50 and I can get 2 to 3 pints per pack depending on the veggie.  The nice thing about the Mrs Wages mix is that you can use the same product for processed pickles.  So I bet your pricing is in the ball park.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> interesting,  so this shaves off a few days of the normal way?  I think we have the same granite in our kitchen or at least very similar.
> View attachment 516454



They do look close.  Vacuum sealing the jars speeds up the process.  Not the kit itself. I usually go a week with quart jars. 3 or 4 days with pint jars.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Are the jars included??
> 
> View attachment 516460
> 
> ...



They have their "starter kit" that includes the jar.  If I'm using a premix. I usually use the Ball mix. Haven't tried the Mrs Wages. Though I've seen it around.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 17, 2021)

looks like pickles made easy.  Love it.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2021)

sandyut said:


> looks like pickles made easy.  Love it.



I'm hoping! Though I doubt it'll take place of my homemade recipe.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 17, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Though I doubt it'll take place of my homemade recipe.


highly unlikely to replace your homemade recipe for sure.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 17, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I'm hoping! Though I doubt it'll take place of my homemade recipe.





sandyut said:


> highly unlikely to replace your homemade recipe for sure.



If your talking water bath processed verses refrigerator pickles.... I thought that same thing, until I did a side-by-side taste test.  Flavor and crispness are near perfect with refrigerator pickles.  And did I mention crispness?    

Honestly I used the same brine mix and same batch of pickles.  I still process 6 or 7 jars that are shelf stable but I love refrigerator pickles.  Asparagus is a close second.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> If your talking water bath processed verses refrigerator pickles.... I thought that same thing, until I did a side-by-side taste test.  Flavor and crispness are near perfect with refrigerator pickles.  And did I mention crispness?
> 
> Honestly I used the same brine mix and same batch of pickles.  I still process 6 or 7 jars that are shelf stable but I love refrigerator pickles.  Asparagus is a close second.



Yup, talking about the fridge variant. Still haven't gotten around to water bath pickles.


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yup, talking about the fridge variant. Still haven't gotten around to water bath pickles.


me too,  but I like the fridge pickles so much (also red onions) that I don't think I would go down the bath method.  Never thought about asparagus,  do they get any pre-cooking before the hot brine gets poured on?


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> me too,  but I like the fridge pickles so much (also red onions) that I don't think I would go down the bath method.  Never thought about asparagus,  do they get any pre-cooking before the hot brine gets poured on?


Yes, both the green beans and asparagus need a 2.5 minute blanch in boiling water, then moved to icy water to stop the cooking.

2 pounds of green beans (before trimming to length) will yield 3 pint jars.  I add a  1/2 teaspoon of crushed red pepper to each jar.

5 bunches of asparagus will yield 3 of the 1-1/2 pint jars (same diameter as the pint jars, just taller).


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> me too,  but I like the fridge pickles so much (also red onions) that I don't think I would go down the bath method.  Never thought about asparagus,  do they get any pre-cooking before the hot brine gets poured on?



I just pour the hot brine on the rasw asparagus. Not sure what thirdeye does with his. For dilly beans. I do a 20 second blanch in boiling water. Then put in ice bath. It softens them up just a touch. And the color and snap are dead on for me.


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just pour the hot brine on the rasw asparagus. Not sure what thirdeye does with his. For dilly beans. I do a 20 second blanch in boiling water. Then put in ice bath. It softens them up just a touch. And the color and snap are dead on for me.


Do you just eat them straight from the jar or use them in other ways?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 18, 2021)

clifish said:


> Do you just eat them straight from the jar or use them in other ways?



Straight from the jar and in salads.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

I have never done a fridge pickle, always water bath. I might try a batch just to see. 
But with the things I preserve I would run out of room in our fridges   


David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

The asparagus is good plain or as an addition to a bloody mary works well also! Usually add some dehydrated red chilis with them for a little heat. Talking refrigerator type, no blanching here either. 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 18, 2021)

clifish said:


> I think we have the same granite in our kitchen or at least very similar.


I have the same counter tops. I find myself scrubbing trying to get stuff off of them only to realize its the flakes in the granite!   
Jim


----------



## xray (Nov 18, 2021)

Never saw these kits so it would be interesting to see. I always do refrigerator pickle because I don’t make that much and it never lasts.

Now, if I had an overflowing garden I would use the water bath for sure.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

And the verdict is............they're delicious! A tad on the salty side perhaps. But really good on the spices and garlic. They are plenty crispy as well. I'm still on the fence in regards to the cost though.


----------

